# Big Sugar



## Duane (May 11, 2010)

Great week. Took in the Big Sugar show at the Mod club. Wide Mouth Mason got the night started with Gordie on bass.

When Big Sugar hit the stage BOOM the room was full and loud!

Played everything I wanted to hear and rocked those new songs too.

Then yesterday I went to their in store acoustic set. Played 6 songs off the new cd and they sounded great on acoustic too. Gordie played a Gibson J45.

I was right at the front standing eye to eye with Gordie and got to meet the band too.

Be sure to catch a show if you can!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

knowing Gordie, this was probably the world's loudest acoustic show ever!

I really dug the _Brothers and Sisters, are you Ready?_ album, but the rest of the Big Sugar stuff was kind of a miss for me. However, I effin' LOVE the Grady stuff that he's been doing lately. I wonder if he was playing any of that stuff??


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

hollowbody said:


> I really dug the _Brothers and Sisters, are you Ready?_ album, but the rest of the Big Sugar stuff was kind of a miss for me. However, I effin' LOVE the Grady stuff that he's been doing lately. I wonder if he was playing any of that stuff??


You'll probably like their new record then it's kind of the next step after Brother's and Sister's. I prefer their earlier stuff to their latter output. Too many reggae vibes and not enough guitar rock on the last couple albums. Grady is an absolute monster though. I've seen them a couple of times.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Gordie's badass - can't wait to see them at the Gateway Festival in Bengough on the 22nd!


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Caught the Big Sugar/Wide Mouth Mason gig in Calgary last night. Before the show started me and a buddy cruised the stage looking at the gear and the setup that were being used. Not a whole bunch of pedals on the floor; maybe 4 or 5 tops. Lots of interesting amp setups there though. Still can't quite get my head around a couple of them; even though their instrument tech (who was tuning guitars) tried to explain them to us...let's just say that there was LOTS of amps/cabs...

WMM put on a pretty tight set; ran about an hour or so. Strats on overdrive would be the name of the game there. WMM is releasing a new album; Gordie is producer, and officially their bass player. 

Big Sugar put out a wall of sound....for about 2 hours, maybe more. I think Gordie was playing somewhat sloppy, but at the volume and distortion levels being used, a lot of that subtlety would be lost. The crowd really got into the BS portion of the show. Lots of cheering and singing along.

A three or four song encore set with both WMM and BS together was pretty decent; Left the crowd pretty satisfied.

If you've got the WMM/BS show coming, well worth going to, but you may want to bring some earplugs...us old guys can't handle that kind of sound pressure anymore.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Beach Bob - indoor or outdoor venue in Cowtown?


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

gtone said:


> Beach Bob - indoor or outdoor venue in Cowtown?


Indoor, in a very oddly shaped room; very, very wide and not very deep... maybe 400' by 50'...


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

Heard the new single tonight off RPM and I have to admit I thought it was Joel Plaskett until the DJ came back and said it was Big Sugar. That's not a bad thing per se but it sure sounded like they lifted the track.


----------

